# First night time trip...



## Torvi (27 Jun 2015)

So it was my first ever nightride since i had no proper frontlights on, well that is a story itself.

Was bored at night couldnt sleep, decided to get up and move, dressed myself and went out in the very night at 2 in the morning.
Beginning was easy, wellingborough. bit of potholes and everything that we "love" about this city, then as i headed to mears ashby thru wilby i hit darkness, it was something beautiful and entertaining, every downhill i used to do full throttle during the day, now i had to be cautious, my old track i used to ride very often unleashed it's new self to me, the scary face of nighttime.

The sky, oh the sky it was lovely, on one side dark and on the other i could see the day marching towards us, really beautiful, must see view.

Even tough i have been riding alone, alot of night time animals been lurking around, i dont know how many but it was probably around 20 different bats were flying beside me from time to time. There was but one moment where i was terrified to the bone, when hitting the junction at little harrowden, something started to chase me out of the bushes, when i heard rabid movement i instantly sped up, haha i have to say if i wouldnt be busy pedaling as fast as possible id probably shat myself haha, i dont know what was it, a cat? a dog? i don't know, all i know once i passed the junction it jumped out of bushes, damn i was so scared that from 8mph i sprinted up to 26 mph up the slight hill in matter of seconds.

Well all in all, it was great ride, dangerous and terrifying yet so refreshing.

Ive hit like 13 different segments on strava but no great achievements done, tleast i was in first couple of hundred riders.

Now... good night.

https://www.strava.com/activities/333713776/analysis


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jun 2015)

I love 'nightrides' although the best bit for me is watching the 'false dawn' on a clear night.


----------



## Globalti (11 Aug 2015)

The purchase of two sets of Cree LED lights have transformed the regular Wednesday evening hooligan rides for me and my buddy by extending them right into the Autumn and through Winter if a suitably dry, warmish night comes up.


----------

